# Wells Fargo



## NewYork (Mar 22, 2014)

corelogic sold to mcs most of that was wells fargo what happened to wells fargo going to the national that was announced early summer ,now been reading on other threads mcs is slowing down what happened to wells fargo.where did it go


----------



## All Island Handy (Dec 12, 2012)

here in WA state almost all of the WF is servicelink, I know NOBODY gets all the WF work but I haven't come across any other company that does it directly for them. needless to say we are covered up with work :thumbup:


----------



## JDRM (Apr 16, 2012)

Servicelink, 5 bros, AFAS,NFR- It depends on where you are...


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

JDRM said:


> Servicelink, 5 bros, AFAS,NFR- It depends on where you are...



The AFAS thing won't last long. We do WF for Service Link and NFR. In Illinois, Indiana, and Kentucky.


----------



## Motovated Pro (Dec 8, 2014)

Who has the contract in Ga.


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

Motovated Pro said:


> Who has the contract in Ga.



I know NFR has some of it. I don't know who else?


----------



## Zuse (Nov 17, 2012)

Craigslist Hack said:


> I know NFR has some of it. I don't know who else?


 NFR and Servicelink in GA, they are splitting up the contract. 

I get Wells from both of them. I don't know if anyone else has part of it.


----------



## Motovated Pro (Dec 8, 2014)

Thanks, SG is making it even more difficult to make money with this new software it not only slow you down, which cost you money, but now you have to try and retrain all your contractors which cost you time and money, but you also pay a person in the office to load all the stuff they want you to do in the field. and they never speak of pay increases.


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

Motovated Pro said:


> Thanks, SG is making it even more difficult to make money with this new software it not only slow you down, which cost you money, but now you have to try and retrain all your contractors which cost you time and money, but you also pay a person in the office to load all the stuff they want you to do in the field. and they never speak of pay increases.


I hate SG but honestly that is every company.


----------



## WestTn (Dec 3, 2014)

Anybody know who has all the contracts in TN?


----------

